# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Vreemde bult op mijn hand...

## laura1996

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraag:
Ik heb een bult op mijn hand, hij zit aan mijn middenhandsbeentje van mijn rechterwijsvinger.
Je kan de bult zien en hij is ongeveer net zo hard als mijn bot.
Ik heb op internet gezien dat je extra botgroei kan hebben, maar dat dit meestal op zwakke plekken is.
Maar eigenlijk is het niet echt een zwakke plek...
Heeft iemand enig idee wat dit heel misschien zou kunnen zijn?
Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Groetjes Laura.

----------

